# Probe Thermometer



## jte1130 (Oct 24, 2004)

I was watching Alton Brown make a turkey on last nights episode of Good Eats. I noticed he was using a probe thermometer, which he uses regularly. Is it a worthwhile investment? If so, any one in particular?


----------



## flcookie (Jul 8, 2005)

I taped that and was just watching it this evening and I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Absolutely. I would rate it the best gizmo I have ever used. 

You're talking about the programmable thermometer that you insert, set the temp you want and then the alarm goes off when it reaches it, right?

Now you can cook roasts and other iems to the EXACT temperature. No more overcooking or having to pierce it multiple times with the the hand held model until you hit the right temp.

And, it constantly displays the current temp so you know when you're getting close and can start side dishes.

Mark


----------



## jte1130 (Oct 24, 2004)

Thats the one thing I hate. Having to pierce it multiple times it looks like it was shot up, lol.

Which model do you have Mark? Would it be any of these from cooking.com?
http://www.cooking.com/products/shpr...0&ClassNo=0416


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Nope, got two and use them on a daily basis. I go through a lot of top rounds for r.b sandwiches, I'll have them boned and tied, with the probe already placed in the center; all ready in the walk-in, and all the sandwich girl has to do is stick the pan in the oven, plug in the probe, and two hours later take it out when it beeps. 
Comes in handy when sugar boiling for casting pieces too. I shove the probe into the cage of my regular sugar mercury thermometer, inbetween the cage wire and the cork, so the tip doesn't touch the pot, and when it beeps at 130 c, I know it's time to trot back to the stove and watch it like a hawk.


----------



## jte1130 (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks for the info Foodpump. What model do you have?


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

I use Polder.

Mark


----------



## jte1130 (Oct 24, 2004)

Offhand do you know which model Polder? I see there is a $24.95 model and one for a few bucks more.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

I use the Polder that has dual temperature readings. One for the food's internal temperature and one for the oven temp.

For instance, it was PERFECT for smoking a batch of pork butts. At a glance I could see the smoker's temperature and see how much longer the meat needed to cook. It's also great for when you have to use someone else's oven and don't want to take a few months to learn its temperature quirks.


----------



## jte1130 (Oct 24, 2004)

I just picked up the Polder probe thermometer, $24.95 model. Am I missing something or is the only way to turn it totally off is to remove the battery?


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Mine doesn't have an off switch.


----------



## jte1130 (Oct 24, 2004)

Ok, I thought I was losing it. :crazy: 

Last questions about the probe. I think I've picked your brain enough. 
In the instructions they say it should be sterilized before each use. Is boiling it the way to go?
When using it on a turkey, where is the best place to put it? Somewhere in the breast I would imagine?


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

They're telling you to boil it to cover their buts legally. Simply wash it as you would any other tool that came into contact with raw meat. We don't boil our chef's knives.

No, not the breast. The breast needs to be at least 165 degrees but it is recommended that the dark meat be at least 175. Thus, place the probe in the deepest section of the thigh, being careful to not touch the bone. When the thigh hits 175 you can be sure the breast is at least 165. Depending on the size of the turkey, you can even remove it at 170 and let carry over cooking take you the rest of the way. Leave the probe in after removing it from the oven to be sure.

Mark


----------



## jte1130 (Oct 24, 2004)

That makes total sense, I didn't look at it that way. No boiling necessary, lol.

Ok, I'll go for the thigh. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## jte1130 (Oct 24, 2004)

The probe thermometer worked great. The turkey came out perfectly cooked. Thanks to all for the suggestions and recommendations.


----------

